# 19mm Iroko TGV



## johnfarris (15 Mar 2019)

I am making a Frame ledge & brace gate in Iroko. The frame is dry assembled and lying nice and flat on my bench. I am now at the point of planing 25mm x 2m lengths down to 19mm . 

I have surfaced them flat as much as the thickness allows but quite a few have still got a bow in them. My concern is if I fix them on bowed it could pull my gate out of shape. The stiles are 60mm thick and the bareface rails 40mm.

My plan would be to alternate the boards when fixing them on. 

I am thinking that I am over thinking it?


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Mar 2019)

It depends how long they are and how bowed.

If they are 1800 long and have a 5mm bow, they will pull down ok, provided you have a mid rail.

Thats assuming a few are bowed, not all.

I would be more concerned with machining the tongue and groove.

I personally would put the boards outside but under cover to acclimatise before assembly. Kiln dried wood can move a lot when its outside in the damp and wet.


----------

